
User defined functions in Postgres - ian3149
https://www.kentik.com/postgresql-foreign-data-wrappers/
======
dang
A blog post is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

